# I leave my husband at home for an afternoon....



## Ronni (Feb 4, 2021)

And he starts knocking out walls for his “relaxation” time. 

Before. This is the wall that divides the living room (still under renovation) with the kitchen.


And this is after he got a bug up his you know what


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 4, 2021)

*Must have been bored?*


----------



## Keesha (Feb 4, 2021)

Well! Open concept  is much nicer.


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 4, 2021)

Yep, really opens up your kitchen.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 4, 2021)

My hubby would do the same but he can't swing a hammer from a recliner.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 4, 2021)

What sort of design plans do you and Ron have in the works, Ronni?


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 5, 2021)

DIY? That means Don't Involve Yourself, right?


----------



## Lee (Feb 5, 2021)

Going to be nice once complete Ronni.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2021)

LOL>.. didn't he like the colour of the paintwork... ?


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 5, 2021)

Never, I say never leave a boy, man, male, alone in the house for more than 10 seconds or you may not have a house left.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 5, 2021)

Did he get the house plans and make sure the wall is not weight bearing?


----------



## Ronni (Feb 5, 2021)

He has a construction/carpentry business so he does thing like this frequently, and very efficiently. It’s part of our renovation plan to take that wall down between the kitchen and living room but we’d talked about not doing that till we finished the kitchen renovation. Clearly he changed his mind lol! 

If it were anyone else doing this I might be a bit upset with no notice, just because of the dust and mess. But he’s SO particular about kind of thing. Every bedroom and bathroom doorway was taped shut and the ingress/egress to the kitchen was covered with a plastic “door” type thing. Everything in the kitchen was draped so the dust cleanup was minimal. And he cleaned up the demolition debris very efficiently and it was gone by the time I got home.

@Aneeda72 because he’s in the business he went over the architectural plans thoroughly.  He’s already reinforced the floor joists because we added an island, and plan to add a decorative cedar beam between the rooms which is heavy. He’s also doing something (no clue what) at each end of the open wall.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 5, 2021)

Ronni said:


> He has a construction/carpentry business so he does thing like this frequently, and very efficiently. It’s part of our renovation plan to take that wall down between the kitchen and living room but we’d talked about not doing that till we finished the kitchen renovation. Clearly he changed his mind lol!
> 
> If it were anyone else doing this I might be a bit upset with no notice, just because of the dust and mess. But he’s SO particular about kind of thing. Every bedroom and bathroom doorway was taped shut and the ingress/egress to the kitchen was covered with a plastic “door” type thing. Everything in the kitchen was draped so the dust cleanup was minimal. And he cleaned up the demolition debris very efficiently and it was gone by the time I got home.
> 
> @Aneeda72 because he’s in the business he went over the architectural plans thoroughly.  He’s already reinforced the floor joists because we added an island, and plan to add a decorative cedar beam between the rooms which is heavy. He’s also doing something (no clue what) at each end of the open wall.


If he is adding a heavy cedar beam, even though decorative, that’s a weight bearing wall.  We frequently rearranged walls in our other older house as there was only one weight bearing wall so the house could be reconfigured every few years as needed.  

Who will help him install the beam?

Both are children became very good at doing “construction” work due to our redoing our house, building our own sheds, and tearing off and reroofing.  If we were not so old and poorly we could reroof this house and save ourselves 22,000 dollar for a new roof.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 5, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> If he is adding a heavy cedar beam, even though decorative, that’s a weight bearing wall.  We frequently rearranged walls in our other older house as there was only one weight bearing wall so the house could be reconfigured every few years as needed.
> 
> Who will help him install the beam?
> 
> Both are children became very good at doing “construction” work due to our redoing our house, building our own sheds, and tearing off and reroofing.  If we were not so old and poorly we could reroof this house and save ourselves 22,000 dollar for a new roof.


The heavy cedar beam is the reason for the the floor and wall reinforcement.

Both his daughters have been working with him in the business for the past 10 years. Both are skilled carpenters. The oldest stopped working with him a couple years ago but his other girl , along with another employee, work together. They’re Helping some of the time, I help too, it’s a group effort to get this renovation done.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2021)

I can't wait to see the next stage!


----------



## Jules (Feb 5, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I can't wait to see the next stage!


Me either.  Keep us updated.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 5, 2021)

Would love to see more pictures along the way that further take us through the redesign, Ronni.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 5, 2021)

I’m more than happy to keep updating this thread with additional pictures. 

Because he started on the living room before the kitchen was finished, (as was the original plan) both rooms are going to get worked on at the same time, a bit here and a bit there probably.

He’s made custom cabinets for the kitchen which are currently sitting in the gutted living room. They need to be installed, along with new countertop and farm style sink. We’ve replaced the fridge already, and the new stove was built into the new kitchen island which is finished other then painting. We’re pulling up the old kitchen floor too, and refinishing the hardwood underneath.

We’re putting up a decorative cedar beam between kitchen and living room and that’s in progress now. He’s also going to install a fireplace in the living room, with a cedar mantle to tie in that beam. The living room and kitchen need to be painted, and the floors in both rooms plus the hallway that runs from that area to the bedrooms will be refinished and the hardwood made to look new again.


----------



## Lethe200 (Feb 5, 2021)

Wow! Very exciting for you. We'll be looking forward to more  updates.

Did you upgrade your stove hood? Just wondering. We converted our main floor in 1990 to an open "L" shape and it's true what they say, cooking odors go _everywhere,_ LOL! I have to run the fan longer than if we'd kept the kitchen enclosed.

But I don't regret it - more light, nicer 'feel' to the layout. I'm sure you'll love it all when it's finished!


----------



## Ronni (Feb 6, 2021)

He ripped the framing out, added the start of what will become a decorative cedar beam, and left me with a dangling light switch as an added bonus.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 6, 2021)

Is he replacing the wiring, it doesn’t look up to code?-to me .  Our wiring is white and we had to bring it up to code and replace both boxes when we moved in.  We have an outside box and an inside box.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 6, 2021)

Lethe200 said:


> Wow! Very exciting for you. We'll be looking forward to more  updates.
> 
> Did you upgrade your stove hood? Just wondering. We converted our main floor in 1990 to an open "L" shape and it's true what they say, cooking odors go _everywhere,_ LOL! I have to run the fan longer than if we'd kept the kitchen enclosed.


@Lethe200 Our range and oven are part of the island. We’ll eventually drop a range hood over it, but not until we can find one or Ron can make one that is more attractive than the designs we’ve researched that are made for free standing ovens.  And honestly, I just don't notice cooking odors once dinner is done and we’ve cleaned up.


Aneeda72 said:


> Is he replacing the wiring, it doesn’t look up to code?-to me .  Our wiring is white and we had to bring it up to code and replace both boxes when we moved in.  We have an outside box and an inside box.


He’s been replacing the wiring room by room, working with his electrician to bring stuff up to code a bit at a time.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 6, 2021)

Been there, done that


----------



## Gaer (Feb 6, 2021)

Wow!   I think that's very enterprising!  You're lucky  to have a man like that!


----------



## Ronni (Feb 7, 2021)

This morning we had a functioning kitchen. The microwave cabinet was installed last year before Covid, as well as the cabinet next to it, but we didn’t finish getting the doors on that one. 

We also started the pantry wall at around the same time, but it’s a long way from being finished. Still, it was a working kitchen when we got up this morning.

Different story this afternoon!!



It’s going to be an interesting week as we wash dishes in the laundry room sink and cook our dinner in the tiny house!


----------



## Ronni (Feb 9, 2021)

So much dust!!  I want my kitchen back!


----------



## Keesha (Feb 9, 2021)

I can relate. We’ve redone our kitchen from the floor up. Today we are putting in the countertop. Yesterday we put in the range hood fan. The amount of dust was outrageous and this went on for 6 months. We also have a wood stove. It became so overwhelming that I stopped dusting. Not something I recommend but I doubt your kitchen will take 6 months to complete. 
Of course I’ve since cleaned up. Paint doesn’t stick to dirt very well. 
Hang in their Ronni. It will look fabulous soon enough.


----------



## Jules (Feb 9, 2021)

@Ronni @Keesha  In spite of the time delay to finish, at least you know that the contractor isn’t trying to rip you off.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 10, 2021)

This is my “kitchen” currently. We’re eating a lot of microwave meals, washing dishes in the laundry room sink, and eating off our laps in the den.


----------



## Jules (Feb 10, 2021)

Been there and lived with similar.  It wasn’t too much fun after a couple of days.  I don’t envy you.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 10, 2021)

I've given *LOVES* throughout, Ronni, because you have to make a mess to make things look better. 

It will come.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 10, 2021)

Jules said:


> Been there and lived with similar.  It wasn’t too much fun after a couple of days.  I don’t envy you.


Ditto. It was my norm for months but not as bad as having no water for 6 months. We managed though and came out stronger because of it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 10, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Ditto. It was my norm for months but not as bad as having no water for 6 months. We managed though and came out stronger because of it.


OMG, the water issue would be my demise.

Bathing once a day (nighttime just prior to bed) is a must for me, and being able to wash dishes, laundry, hands. I'd be a basket case without water ready and available.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 10, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> OMG, the water issue would be my demise.
> 
> Bathing once a day (nighttime just prior to bed) is a must for me, and being able to wash dishes, laundry, hands. I'd be a basket case without water ready and available.


We had to drive 40 minutes to a ground spring to fill buckets of water. Boil water to wash dishes, do laundry at the laundry mat and boil water and bathe in one of those big plastic storage containers. I’m a morning and evening bather so it was work but I managed. You’ve gotta do what you’ve gotta do and that’s what we had to do. We had no other choice but we managed.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 10, 2021)

Keesha said:


> We had to drive 40 minutes to a ground spring to fill buckets of water. Boil water to wash dishes, do laundry at the laundry mat and boil water and bathe in one of those big plastic storage containers. I’m a morning and evening bather so it was work but I managed. You’ve gotta do what you’ve gotta do and that’s what we had to do. We had no other choice but we managed.


Would have been the death of me. 

Kudos to you and your hubby!


----------



## Keesha (Feb 11, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Would have been the death of me.
> 
> Kudos to you and your hubby!


Thank you.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 11, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Thank you.


You guys are what I refer to as "troopers".


----------



## Keesha (Feb 11, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> You guys are what I refer to as "troopers".


You bet we are. It’s seems to work better than sulking.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 11, 2021)

Keesha said:


> You bet we are. It’s seems to work better than sulking.


Yes, and it saves on Kleenex!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 12, 2021)

Ronni said:


> So much dust!!  I want my kitchen back!
> View attachment 148909
> View attachment 148910


I know what you mean Ronni. I remember my kitchen remodel about 22 years ago. Now it's time for another and I'm dreading all that goes with it but my kitchen is smaller than yours. It took me three years of searching online and going to home stores to finally decide what I wanted then COVID came along. I need new floors, cabinets and counters.  

I guess your husband got busy because he's into the open concept trend that's been so popular. He's doing the work thereby saving money (hopefully).


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 12, 2021)

I feel for you. On the other hand, let's feel for us poor overworked guy's. On our last kitchen job, the wife decided the island wasn't big enough. Simple job you'd think, but, instead, that led to the discussion that now the floor doesn't look right. Grrrr.  from island to entire kitchen floor, which then of course led to... well. we might as well put the matching floor in the laundry room.  Like I said... never ending. Still, I'm betting you'll love that open floor plan.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 12, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> I feel for you. On the other hand, let's feel for us poor overworked guy's. On our last kitchen job, the wife decided the island wasn't big enough. Simple job you'd think, but, instead, that led to the discussion that now the floor doesn't look right. Grrrr.  from island to entire kitchen floor, which then of course led to... well. we might as well put the matching floor in the laundry room.  Like I said... never ending. Still, I'm betting you'll love that open floor plan.
> 
> View attachment 149461 View attachment 149462 View attachment 149463 View attachment 149464


Love the final floor result, Squat!

Is that the new vinyl plank flooring or hardwood?


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 12, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Love the final floor result, Squat!
> 
> Is that the new vinyl plank flooring or hardwood?


That's that new padded vinyl. Nice to walk barefoot on.


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2021)

Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 12, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> That's that new padded vinyl. Nice to walk barefoot on.


Looks gorgeous! 

I have heard so much about it lately.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 12, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> I feel for you. On the other hand, let's feel for us poor overworked guy's. On our last kitchen job, the wife decided the island wasn't big enough. Simple job you'd think, but, instead, that led to the discussion that now the floor doesn't look right. Grrrr.  from island to entire kitchen floor, which then of course led to... well. we might as well put the matching floor in the laundry room.  Like I said... never ending. Still, I'm betting you'll love that open floor plan.
> 
> View attachment 149461 View attachment 149462 View attachment 149463 View attachment 149464


Oh I feel ya brother!!! We started with just wanting to redo the kitchen floor because that was the main room we were renovating.

Cut to.....three days later and now we’re re-flooring not just the kitchen, but also the living room, hallway, guest bedroom and office!!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 12, 2021)

* 
**                                     Warning*
*I have been married to a DIY man since I was 20yrs old and after the first few years, I learned"NEVER LEAVE YOUR HUSBAND ALONE IN THE HOUSE" especially if you have tools or duct tape in the house.*


----------



## Ronni (Feb 13, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> *
> **                                     Warning*
> *I have been married to a DIY man since I was 20yrs old and after the first few years, I learned"NEVER LEAVE YOUR HUSBAND ALONE IN THE HOUSE" especially if you have tools or duct tape in the house.*


@Sassycakes NOW you tell me!!


----------



## Ronni (Feb 15, 2021)

Ok. I’m losing my mind.   I knew this point would come....it always comes when I’m faced with what feels like endless disorder.

My rational self knows that it’s impossible to do a project of this scope without a tremendous amount of disorder and randomness and pure chaos. The list of both major and minor work just doesn’t stop. It’s not just the heavy-duty things like ripping out the old cabinets and tearing up the flooring and installing new countertops. It’s also the endless details...moving electrical outlets, installing backsplash, screwing on hinges, installing the garbage disposal, spackling and sanding, all the floor level trim and then trimming out around the doors and windows...and on and on. 

There are still some major design elements that need to come together.  Ron’s making a farmhouse door for the pantry, installing a recessed liquor cabinet in the wall, hanging lighting over the island, (we finally found one we like, I’ll add a picture) and we decided to install a sliding glass door from the kitchen to the outside. So much to do still!! 

Here’s where things stand right now. Will it ever be done??? 


Here’s a pic of the hanging light that will go over the island.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 15, 2021)

Ronni said:


> Ok. I’m losing my mind.   I knew this point would come....it always comes when I’m faced with what feels like endless disorder.
> 
> My rational self knows that it’s impossible to do a project of this scope without a tremendous amount of disorder and randomness and pure chaos. The list of both major and minor work just doesn’t stop. It’s not just the heavy-duty things like ripping out the old cabinets and tearing up the flooring and installing new countertops. It’s also the endless details...moving electrical outlets, installing backsplash, screwing on hinges, installing the garbage disposal, spackling and sanding, all the floor level trim and then trimming out around the doors and windows...and on and on.
> 
> ...


He is actually maki g really good time.  What is the square footage of the house?  I must have missed it, seems like a small house to me.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 15, 2021)

He’s doing great. He’s accomplished a lot in a short amount of time. We had to change the electrical, window, door and plumbing and it took months. Luckily the plumbing was done quickly. Love the hanging lights. They are very nice. Try and focus on the end result when you start getting frustrated and the money you save having a DIY man in the house. When this is all finished it will look fabulous.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 18, 2021)

The ongoing (and what feels like endless but I know it’s not) kitchen renovation. New cabinets getting installed, countertop (not sealed yet) and that’s the backsplash tile we’ve chosen sitting there too. New sink, new floor, and that window wall is being prepped to knock it out and install a sliding glass door. Ron is a frikkin superhero!!


----------



## Jules (Feb 18, 2021)

Love your choices of flooring, backsplash & lights.  Can‘t wait for your superhero to complete this work.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 19, 2021)

There’s still a great deal to do in the kitchen, none the least of which is sealing and finishing the wood countertops. The sealant is Marine grade and has to be special ordered, so it will be a couple more weeks till we can finish the counters, and I’m tired of washing dishes, prepping food and making coffee in the laundry room. Behold my creative solution so that I can use the kitchen while we wait!!  Towels are covering the plastic tarp that I taped to the walls and spread over the counter so that I don’t ruin them by splashing water or spilling something!   It looks ridiculous but it works!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Feb 19, 2021)

Ronni said:


> And he starts knocking out walls for his “relaxation” time.
> 
> Before. This is the wall that divides the living room (still under renovation) with the kitchen.
> View attachment 148010
> ...


Im sending you a trophy for your patience
Way back in the mid 80s hubby and I gutted an entire 2 family, 6 bedroom, 3 bathroom house,took out all the plaster and lathe, insulated the whole shebang...
Wouldn’t do it again without a gun held to my head so GOD BLESS!!!


----------



## Ronni (Feb 23, 2021)

I have a door in my kitchen now!!!  Ron knocked out that window wall and installed a sliding glass door!


----------



## timoc (Feb 23, 2021)

I think what Ron has achieved is quite 'trendy', Ronni, you should be rather chuffed with the new look. Don't you realize that possibly thousands have now seen your new space and will want to copy.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 23, 2021)

Ronni said:


> The ongoing (and what feels like endless but I know it’s not) kitchen renovation. New cabinets getting installed, countertop (not sealed yet) and that’s the backsplash tile we’ve chosen sitting there too. New sink, new floor, and that window wall is being prepped to knock it out and install a sliding glass door. Ron is a frikkin superhero!!
> View attachment 150578
> View attachment 150579
> View attachment 150580
> ...


I LOVE the color of the floor, have your hubby drop by my house and install it here as well.


----------

